# I and my youtube channel



## buluca

Hi everyone, sorry for my english, I'm italian and new in this forum 
My name is Luca and I have 37 years, I studied and I graduated in piano at the Conservatory of music in Brescia, near Milan, Italy, but my biggest passion has always been the organ.
I would like to introduce you to my channel on youtube, where I load videos of pieces played by me personally, I hope you like it and ... subscribe to my channel on youtube !! many thanks :tiphat::lol:

https://www.youtube.com/user/lucaraggi1975


----------

